# SHENZHEN | Lenovo Headquarters | 204m | 140m | T/O



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

I love the cladding. And there couldn't be a better location


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

It looks like the final heights are *204m* and *140m* and it has topped out


https://wemp.app/posts/e4a6e366-c696-4b47-ad84-2d2f208088ff


----------



## KAAAZ (Nov 17, 2011)

A quick screenshot from the link in the post above from germanicboy


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-17 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-05 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-07 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

nice cantilevered building


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-03 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-11 by 摩天圳


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 18









深圳海岸城的日出朝霞 by Pan_潘 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-11 by 摩天圳


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Both emporis and ctbuh keep listing this as 196m tall. How tall is it on gaoloumi? I can't find the thread anywhere over there


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

germanicboy said:


> Both emporis and ctbuh keep listing this as 196m tall. How tall is it on gaoloumi? I can't find the thread anywhere over there


203,85 m + 155 m

【新提醒】建设纪实—联想国际总部大厦（203.85米+155米）(主体封顶）更新至2020-12-20 - 第23页 - 深圳建设纪实（建成） - 高楼迷摩天族 (gaoloumi.cc)


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

https://www.ixigua.com/7049045438736892451?logTag=963a50b6ca02a17ccd72


Here's a screenshot from a beautiful Xigua video depicting Shenzhen Bay / Nanshan skyline. 
If you watch the video in 2K or 4K. You can see that the Lenovo HQ is virtually 100% complete with the entrance and ground floor retail now finished.


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Beautiful sunny day where in this screenshot where we can see the finished Lenovo HQ.


https://www.ixigua.com/7071185493039415808?logTag=860f69ec8063632aa70e


----------

